# Bumps on my face that wont go away =(



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have these small bumps all underneath my skin, that just wont go away. They are noticeable unfortunately, and for someone who has low self esteem and very self conscious, they do bug me quite a bit, especially where I have finally gotten my normal acne under control.  They all don't seem to be under the skin acne pimples, as when you pick at them, nothing comes out (some do though). I exfoliate regularly and wash morning and night with my usual acne washes, but nothing seems to get at them. 

I am a college student with no money, nor any dermatologist within a reachable distance to me, so seeing one is out of the question. 

I was just wondering what are these things, and how the heck can I get ride of them? 

I just want nice skin =( Help?


----------



## chynegal (Feb 1, 2010)

how long have u had them for


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 1, 2010)

what colour are they? are they hard?


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm thinking it might be milia? i had some.. it's like under the skin and white?  i had to get it taken out by my dermatologist though


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 1, 2010)

Where on the face are they? Are they red? How big are they?

Could you maybe get a close-up of them?


----------



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_how long have u had them for_

 
Quite honestly I can't say. Over a year now?


----------



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_what colour are they? are they hard?_

 
There just skin tone and match my skin, but there are just bumps. Not really hard lumps, so no not really hard from what I can tell.


----------



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_i'm thinking it might be milia? i had some.. it's like under the skin and white?  i had to get it taken out by my dermatologist though_

 
Well they are not white, just my normal skin tone, almost as if it was a pimple under the skin...


----------



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Where on the face are they? Are they red? How big are they?

Could you maybe get a close-up of them?_

 

They are only on my cheek areas. They are not red, just regular skin tone and they are small, but noticeable. 
Here is the best picture I could get. Notice the small bumps? (not the acne)
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...an0890/043.png


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 1, 2010)

It could be scarring maybe?


----------



## User43 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_It could be scarring maybe?_

 
No I don't think it is scaring as I have no had acne bad enough to have that. Any scabs I have are currently healing and fading away. I've never had scaring from acne thankfully.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have those exact bumps too and mine look exactly like that. hopefully someone can tell us what they are.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 1, 2010)

I am quite convinced it's Keratosis Pilaris, if they're skin coloured, doesn't hurt and are on your cheeks. It's a very normal and harmless skin disorder affecting as many as 40 % of the population. Do you have bumps on the back of your upper arms as well? And maybe even on your upper thighs?

Does it look anything like these?

http://www.helpforkp.com/keratosis_p..._pictures.html


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)

I would see a dermatologist to get a clear answer on what exactly the bumps are, and at the same time get a way to treat them.


----------



## User43 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I am quite convinced it's Keratosis Pilaris, if they're skin coloured, doesn't hurt and are on your cheeks. It's a very normal and harmless skin disorder affecting as many as 40 % of the population. Do you have bumps on the back of your upper arms as well? And maybe even on your upper thighs?

Does it look anything like these?

Keratosis Pilaris Pictures (Images, Photos)_

 
That's interesting. So they don't do away? I have what looks like the leg one when I get goose bumps -laughs-


----------



## User43 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I would see a dermatologist to get a clear answer on what exactly the bumps are, and at the same time get a way to treat them._

 
I wish that was possible but it's not =(


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Camui* 

 
_That's interesting. So they don't do away? I have what looks like the leg one when I get goose bumps -laughs-_

 
For many women they dissapear around their 30's. But not for all. I still have mine... But it's VERY common. It's the same as the bumps everyone complains about on the back of their arms. Thats also Keratosis Pilaris.

There is a web community/support community here:
http://www.keratosispilaris.org/

I have studied the subject quite a bit. I have talked to many dermatoligists about it, and read about it, and it seems that good old Urea is the most effective ingredient. If you use a fatty moisturizer with a relatively high percentage urea that helps a lot. 

For some people that is not enough, and you can also experiment with other exfoliants such as glycolic acids, lactic acids and salicylic acids. I myself have pretty good succes with a combination of a 10 percent Urea creme and a 8 percent glycolic acid lotion.

As I said it's VERY common. About 40 % of all women have it somewhere on the body, mostly the back of the upper arms.

But get it checked out at a dermatologist to be sure. It cold of course be many other things, that I don't know anything about. This one is just so common.


----------



## User43 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_For many women they dissapear around their 30's. But not for all. I still have mine... But it's VERY common. It's the same as the bumps everyone complains about on the back of their arms. Thats also Keratosis Pilaris.

There is a web community/support community here:
Keratosis Pilaris Community - KP Community

I have studied the subject quite a bit. I have talked to many dermatoligists about it, and read about it, and it seems that good old Urea is the most effective ingredient. If you use a fatty moisturizer with a relatively high percentage urea that helps a lot. 

For some people that is not enough, and you can also experiment with other exfoliants such as glycolic acids, lactic acids and salicylic acids. I myself have pretty good succes with a combination of a 10 percent Urea creme and a 8 percent glycolic acid lotion.

As I said it's VERY common. About 40 % of all women have it somewhere on the body, mostly the back of the upper arms.

But get it checked out at a dermatologist to be sure. It cold of course be many other things, that I don't know anything about. This one is just so common._

 
Thank you for this. 

I just question because it will sometimes come and go, but there are still always bumps remaining on my cheeks. 

I have been using a glycolic wash and salicylic for my acne, so I hope it will help clear it up if indeed that is what it is.

I really wish I could go to a dermatologist because now I really want to know ( > o < );;


----------



## mike (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a make up artist and I've been seeing that a lot lately.  My last client who had these said that she had been diagnosed with something ..don't remember the name..I think it started with an m like mole something.  She said it was contagious, so I've been careful about not reusing my brushes. I'd like to know what it is because it definitely seems to be becoming a wide spread problem (well at least in my little world of make up).  Well doll, good luck to you and keep me filled in,
  	 -M


----------



## elizah4 (Jun 20, 2012)

hmmm...I break out in hives a lot .... but my bumps are big like mosquito bites at times.... Ive been told there is no cure . My dermatologist said to switch soaps to neutroguena or anything without dies or scent. also to to switch laundry detergent to tide free or Downy free.. he told me to watch what i eat and drink lots of water but still hasn't figured out what it is


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs.Camui said:


> I really wish I could go to a dermatologist because now I really want to know ( > o < );;


  	Not sure if this is still an issue, since this is a long-standing thread, but if it is, you might want to check the strength of the glycolic product(s) you're using, because bumpy/ itchy skin is often a reaction to a chemical exfoliant that's too strong. Anyone can use glycolic acid products, but not at any strength. You might want to try using a less concentrated version or using fewer products if you've been using more than one.

  	I agree that keratosis is a possibility as well- I'd be more inclined to suspect that if the bumps were very dry and hard and really, frequent exfoliation should help that problem.


----------



## chileangirl (Nov 6, 2012)

They are probably calcium deposits that you get on your face.  I had them, but then had a facial and they remove them. There are videos on line too that show how spas or dermatologists remove them. I think they are called millia and are kind of like very small cysts.


----------



## LadyDaisy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I have the same thing tiny, tiny bubs on the side of my face that won't go away, it just kinda makes a rough patch, but no pain or itching & is only noticed when looking closely. It might be a fungus b/c spreads slowly I've tried rubbing garlic and silver water on it to not much avail .  Right now I am patting bleech on it I think it's helping not sure I wait a couple of days and update you.


----------



## Shellx (Sep 23, 2016)

*Can anyone help*



LadyDaisy said:


> Yeah, I have the same thing tiny, tiny bubs on the side of my face that won't go away, it just kinda makes a rough patch, but no pain or itching & is only noticed when looking closely. It might be a fungus b/c spreads slowly I've tried rubbing garlic and silver water on it to not much avail .  Right now I am patting bleech on it I think it's helping not sure I wait a couple of days and update you.





Has anyone please got rid of these bumps I'm struggling with them for over each year all lower face they just don't come to a head


----------



## Shellx (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello did you gwt rid of the bumps. Please.  

I'm desperate mine haven't gone in 2 years


----------

